# I just couldn't resist.........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The following message is just a small sample of the messages we get on 911 Pigeon Alert. Thought I'd share this one as it was particularly cute. There's tons more like this.......... Background: they have a banded pigeon on their deck that they can't seem to catch and can't read the band but are feeding it and keeping it watered.......




_Dear Renee,
Thank you for your reply.
Ah, the plot thickens.
Besides you, we contacted someone named Stan, in a Brooklyn pigeon club. His e-mail said to contact someone named Peter, up here in Hastings (Westchester County, NY.)
We have not heard from Peter though.
The pigeon is still here, and does not appear to be leaving anytime soon.
Yesterday morning when we went out to look, there was a second pigeon! It is smaller and unbanded, and more skittish.
This afternoon, we came home about an hour ago and there were four more pigeons! All unbanded.
These reinforcements are more than we can take. Is the domestic pigeon putting it's head together with the wild pigeons, and dreaming up who knows what?
Now, I love animals, and will keep feeding the pigeon as long as needed, but I really don't want to keep a bunch of pigeons. My husband is already commenting on the pigeon poop on the deck and roof, and the bird seed clogging up the gutter. Oh, dear.
It's beginning to feel a little like the scene in the Hitchcock movie, "The Birds", you know...the one where every time she turns around another crow has landed in the school yard, until...well you know the rest...everyone gets their eyes pecked out.
What should I do?
Kindly,_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, that's a good one, Renee! Your post to Robert on 911 (ANarrowEscape here on Pigeon-Talk) though was extremely touching to me when you stated that you were finding 911 Pigeon Alert to be one of the most rewarding and fun things you had done in awhile. For those who don't know, Robert is helping us out as a moderator on 911 Pigeon Alert, and we are very grateful for his help and for Renee's help. You had another post from a finder today that cracked me up .. I'll have to go find that one again .. it was also very, very cute .. might have been the same lady, but I don't think so.

If there's any more "wanna be" 911 Pigeon Alert moderators lurking here, please let us know.

I find it very rewarding also .. right up there with Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> You had another post from a finder today that cracked me up .. I'll have to go find that one again .. it was also very, very cute .. might have been the same lady, but I don't think so.
> 
> Terry


I bet it was from the girl that called me "girlfriend"........LOL She did sound like quite the character.............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> I bet it was from the girl that called me "girlfriend"........LOL She did sound like quite the character.............


Yep .. that's the one  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's two posts from her................. (I gave her the link to YouTube, hoping she might post a video.)  


_Thanks so much for getting back to us Renee,

Virginia!!! 

Wow Girlfriend....we're across the country from ya'll !! 

We'll do our best to contain it.....it's actually getting really used to Gar & I as we're working with it, talking to it and trying to make it feel comfortable while it's here....but it's really not used to all of the wild critters that we have up here that we feed....our wild showshoe hares and squirrels & chipmunks that jumped up onto our porch right next to it almost scrared the sh** out of it! (LOL)...but its hanging in there with us and sticking around. It's drinking lots of water and eating so its going to at least stay healthy as long as its here we hope. If it gets it's 'bearings' back magnetically wise then hopefully it will be on it's way tomorrow or so..that's what we're hoping. We won't be able to get the rest of the band info unless we can contain it though so we'll let you know what happens after we give it a try. 

On a side note though....I think this bird's 'lost adventures' are worthy of a film production when it's done though...you should see the video that we've taken so far.....amazing!! Fall off of your seat laughing funny!! 

Take Care,_



_Hi Renee,

Thanks for the link....this could turn into an Animal Planet classic when we're done!
He actually took off right after I wrote to you at 7:30 PM and was headed towards Canada so we thought he was heading home...well guess who turned up right at 7:30 AM the next morning! He's outside on the porch right now so this makes day 3...looks like he's officially 'defecting' to the U.S....now we're aiding a fugative! LOL
We're trying to get him trapped for ya so we can give you the complete band info..until then..he's actully getting quite used to the wild snowshoe hares and they of him...actually coming really close to him to check him out. We've named him 'Oscar' while he's with us....
I'll let ya know when/if we get him trapped...hopefully soon 
Take Care,_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And the saga continues............................. she even sent a picture. And we wonder what our lost racers do????? 

_Yup...getting pretty thick and 'deep' now....as in up to our a**es and elbows! LOL
I'm wondering if you might give us some advice on trying to position one of our spare cages that we kept some baby squirrels in while we raised them after momma got 'ate' by a hawk.
'Oscar' is very used to us now and actually flies up onto our porch railing right outside our door and actually wanted to come in the cabin yesterday. This cage that we have built is pretty good sized at 6 feet x 2.5 feet and has a large door on it. Oscar's actually sitting next to it now and I've attached a pic of him out here on our porch. My only concern now is that we have some major thunderstorms building with lightning strikes all around us and forcasted for the evening. I don't want this poor little guy to freak out when we get slammed by these thunderstorms-he's already traumatized as it is!


What heighth should mount this cage if you think he'd go into it on his own...and should we mount it up against the cabin....that's what I'm thinking anyhoo....any suggestions??

I'll have to shut down the computer and everything else if the storm gets much closer because we've actually been hit by lightning up here in the cabin before and it blew everything out from our telephone to our TV...we're at 4,000 ft on top of a da** mountain!

I'll check back ASAP as soon as this storm passes.......we really want to get this little guy home to where he belongs 

Thanks!_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Too funny! I hope she will share the video.

Terry


----------

